# P250 Frame/Grip Discussion



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

I posted this in another thread, but felt like it deserved mentioning in its own thread. I would also like to discuss other grip\frame options here as well. Have you found any frames available anywhere? How much? etc. Here is the link to the digital camo:
http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=54&productid=219

I am hoping that you can buy it by itself.

So far this is what I have seen as frame options for the P250:

Black Full - Full Width
Black Full - Medium Width
Black Full - Slim/Small Width
Black Compact - Full Width
Black Compact - Medium Width
Black Compact - Slim/Small Width
Black SubCompact - Full Width
Black SubCompact - Medium Width
Black SubCompact - Slim/Small Width
Digital Camo Compact - Medium Width (so far only confirmed with new gun purchase)

I think I have seen OD Green as well, not sure of the size.

Please chime in on others available and I will add them to the list!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Midway has a pretty good selection if Sig grips but they are a little pricey compared to some other grip types. Not sure about the variety for each model being I mostly go for a good wood for most all my pistols that I can put grips on. I've seen some at cdnnsports too but it's real hit and miss with hem. You have to check often.


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Found an new one.










Dont know if it is just a promo item, so I wont add it to the list until we confirm it will be an additional frame.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is kewl!


----------

